# Wanted: Phalaenopsis Mini Mark



## MattWoelfsen (May 29, 2017)

I do not have a picture, but every time I see it posted I want it!

This Phalaenopsis flower is white with orange lip. The petals have little orange dots.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 29, 2017)

Here is a link: http://orchidsinbloom-ron.blogspot.com/2015/04/phalaenopsis-mini-mark-holm.html


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

Matt, have you checked with Peter Lin at Big Leaf? Sometimes he has a few plants that aren't listed on his
website. I like this little Phal. too.


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 1, 2017)

I have couple plants keiki but I need to bloom them to make sure.


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Lin, would you mind letting us know when the keikis
bloom?


----------

